# Simcity 4 Deluxe CRASH



## Pyrrho (Sep 10, 2004)

I bought Simcity 4 Deluxe yesterday but it has given me nothing but trouble. Every time I start the game the menu loads up fine but as soon as I try to start a new city / go to any tutorial it loads for some time and then crashes to my desktop. I updated the video drivers and downloaded all the necessary Windows updates. What can be the problem?

System Information:

CPU Type: 2566 MHz GenuineIntel Pentium IV
RAM: 512 MB Total, 270 MB Free

Video Card: RADEON 9800 PRO 
Video Driver: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.10.6476

Sound Card: Creative SB Live! Series (WDM)
Sound Driver: P16X.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.01.0203

DirectX: DirectX 9
Operating System: Windows XP Service Pack 1 5.1.2600


----------



## Pyrrho (Sep 10, 2004)

And, I patched the game with the EA-update(s), so that can't be it either.


----------



## Pyrrho (Sep 10, 2004)

I re-installed the game, and for some reason, the problem solved itself. I'm off playing...


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

OK I was going to tell you. Maxis has some problems with there games. They tend to crash a lot (The Sims, Sim City) Maxis games are memory hogs and require an excellent video card. Seems like you have it all good though. Hmmmm, try freeing up some more memory to prevent any FUTURE problems.


----------



## Kromer (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I have the same problem. I have played yesterday for about an hour and the game crashed. Now, when I enter the game, it crashes to desktop again. The performance thing didn't worked and I couldn't get a reply from EA. Any info?


----------

